#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  >  7 Λόγοι για να Επιλέξετε το BricsCAD

## NomitechLtd

*
1.To BricsCAD προσφέρει πρωτοποριακή τεχνολογία και πρωτότυπες εντολές, όπως τις BLOCKIFY και PARAMETRIZE, οι οποίες θα φέρουν τη σχεδίαση σε άλλη διάσταση.*
Δείτε περισσότερα:
Η εντολή Blockify
Η εντολή Parametrize.

*2.* *To BricsCAD είναι ένα λογισμικό, που δεν απαιτεί ιδιαίτερη τεχνογνωσία, ούτε κάποιο ιδιαίτερο και ακριβό εξοπλισμό για την εγκατάστασή του.*
Η εγκατάστασή του γίνεται εύκολα και γρήγορα με ένα μόνο installer, ενώ η άδεια και τα plugins, που έχετε αγοράσει ενεργοποιούνται αυτόματα, σύμφωνα με το κωδικό αδείας (serial key), που στέλνεται από την Bricsys.

*3. Το BricsCAD δίνει τη δυνατότητα αγοράς μόνιμης αδείας ή ενοικίασης αν το επιθυμείτε.*
Οι άδειες χρήσης του BricsCAD®:

λειτουργούν παντούείναι διαθέσιμες σε 15 γλώσσεςδιαθέτουν 2 ενεργοποιήσεις – π.χ σε desktop και laptopέχουν δυνατότητα μετατροπής σε network ή volume licencing.
Ενώ με το *All-In Maintenance* το πρόγραμμα είναι ενημερωμένο για τις πιο πρόσφατες εκδόσεις, ενώ εσείς έχετε πάντα τεχνική υποστήριξη.

*4*. *Το BricsCAD υποστηρίζει multi-threaded και multi-processor ρυθμίσεις, προκειμένου να εκτοξευθεί η απόδοση του προγράμματος στον υπολογιστή σας.*
Η ρύθμιση MTFLAGS επιτρέπει τον έλεγχο της παράλληλης απόδοσης εφαρμογών. Με τη MTFLAGS το BricsCAD μπορεί και αξιοποιεί τους πολυεπεξεργαστές CPU του υπολογιστή σας.


*5. Το BricsCAD διαβάζει και επεξεργάζεται .dwg αρχεία με εξαιρετική συμβατότητα.*
Ενώ το BricsCAD BIM και το BricsCAD® Mechanical, μπορούν καιι αποθηκεύουν όλα τα δεδομένα σε αρχεία .dwg.

*6. Το BricsCAD είναι συμβατό με όλα τα γνωστά προγράμματα CAD:*

Με τις εντολές (σχεδόν ίδιες εντολές με το AutoCAD®)Με το μενού (οικείο περιβάλλον για έναν χρήστη, που δουλεύει στο AutoCAD®)Με το macro/ scriptΜε τα αρχεία υποστήριξης (.PC3, .LIN, .PAT, .DWT, .SSM).
_"Αν γνωρίζετε το AutoCAD®, μπορείτε να μάθετε το BricsCAD® σε μια ώρα."_
Δεν θα χρειαστεί να αλλάξετε τις standard ρυθμίσεις, που έχετε ήδη για τους εκτυπωτές, template, blocks για να μεταβείτε στο BricsCAD® - χρησιμοποιήστε τες όπως ακριβώς κάνατε κανονικά.

*7. Το BricsCAD προσφέρει ένα πλήρες Visual LISP API σε όλες τις εκδόσεις - Classic, Pro & Platinum.*
Δεν θα χρειαστεί να εγκαταλείψετε τις προσαρμοσμένες ρουτίνες LISP για να μεταβείτε στο BricsCAD® - απλώς φορτώστε τες χρησιμοποιώντας το αρχείο APPLOAD ή το ON_START.LSP και είστε έτοιμοι!

Δοκιμάστε το BricsCAD και δείτε μόνοι σας τι σας αρέσει περισσότερο σ’ αυτό. Αν έχετε κάποια ερώτηση, επικοινωνήστε με τον επίσημο αντιπρόσωπο της Bricsys στην Ελλάδα, Nomitech στο 2106395926.

----------

